# Transferring eggs



## Crochetlove (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi, I'm new here and this is my first time hatching eggs. My question is this, I have two incubators, one is still air and I have had eggs in it for almost two whole days now. I can't get a steady read from five different thermometers, they all (but two) read differently. My other incubator has a fan and auto turners, and I am getting more accurate readings in it. I have new eggs I am placing in it tomorrow. My question is, can the eggs that have been in my still air incubator be moved to the better incubator or will this cause problems? I was going to take them out on day 18 & put them back in the still air for hatching? Any advice is much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

The only problem is the lock down days will be 3 days apart. Just as the first eggs are hatching it will be time to lock down the next set. 
Can you wait one more day to set the second set of eggs? That would put them 4 days apart and give time to clean out the hatcher before next lock down.


----------



## Crochetlove (Mar 28, 2014)

The first set would be placed in lock down on day 18 into the still air incubator and then the 2nd set (that ill be putting in tonight would just go into lockdown in the same incubator (with the turners removed). Do you think itd be ok or should i just leave them in the still-air? Not sure if it would harm to move them into a different type of incubator. Also, each set of eggs are from two different breeders. And are different sizes/types. Not sure if that could be an issue either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't think there will be any problems with moving them to the other incubator. I would go with the most stable one for incubating.

There shouldn't be any problems with the different breeds of eggs. I hatch different breeds at the same time, often.

Good luck.


----------



## Crochetlove (Mar 28, 2014)

Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Crochetlove (Mar 28, 2014)

I guess I worried because theyre from different breeders. Since this is my first time, I worry too much. I transferred them over after putting in the new eggs. So I have Waster Eggers & cochins all together. Such a difference in egg size, etc!
I hope Im doing everything right! I have struggled with temp & himidity but got it pretty stable now!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

